# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  PIC16F84A programēšana

## JS

man ir tāda problēma es īsti nemāku ieprogrammēt mikrokontrolieri pic 16f84a-04/p priekš pll (phase locked loop) man ir gan .hex  .asm faili vag tikai programmu un programmers shemu.
http://pira.cz/enpll.htm
es jau mēģināju pic prog 1.3 un win pic programmer bet man nesanāca nokonfigurēt iespējams kautkas nav kārtībā ar shēmu ko es uztaisīju.

----------


## abergs

Ja caur COM portu pārbaudīts variants būtu EXTRAPIC:
[attachment=0:u97pvapv]exp10300.pdf[/attachment:u97pvapv]
PonyProg,Ic-prog un citos softos iestāda kā JMD programmatoru.

----------


## JS

Vai to extrapic programatoru var pasutīt arī no Krievijas uz Latviju, vai arī ir kādas vietas kur vēl tādu var dabūt. 
Izmantojot PonyProg un pašgatavoto shēmu izdodas ieprogramēt tikai ar kļūdām pēdējās rindās.

----------


## abergs

Nav bijušas problemas ar DIY EXTRAPICu. Cik atceros pēdējās rindiņas HEXā nozīmēja PICa konfigurāciju
un PonyProgā bija jāieķeksē atsevišķi:
[attachment=0:2sak3zvx]2008.11.23.pdf[/attachment:2sak3zvx]

----------


## Vinchi

Varbūt paņem orģinālo PICKIT vai velleman K8048

Vispār ar pic16f84 ieprogrammēšanu nevajadzētu būt nekādu problēmu. Pārbaudi kārtīgi shēmu!

----------


## jeecha

Offtopic:
Es prieksh PICiem izmantoju eBajaa pirktu kjiiniizeru Pickit2 clonu (maksaaja kaadi 30$ kopaa ar expansion plati ar ZIF socketiem un ieskaitot pastu ja pareizi atceros) un nekad nekaadas probleemas nav bijushas. Pilniibaa savietojams ar origjinaalo Pickit2, attieciigi visi Microchip Pickit2 firmware updeiti prieksh jauniem chipiem der arii shamam un arii MPLAB IDE vinsh labi saintegreejas un pa taisno eerti lietot. Pirms Pickit2 clona lietoju kautkaadu citu mistisku programmeri (arii USB, man shkjiet www.kitsrus.com programmera clons), bet tad vinsh saaka nikjoties, atsevishkjus chipus programmeeja ar kljuudaam vai neprogrammeeja vispaar, nekaadi firmware updeiti neko neuzlaboja un paargaajo uz Pickit2 clonu un kopsh taa laika beedu nezinu (patiesiibaa - gandriiz nezinu jo Pickit2 ir paaris vispaarzinaami nikji, viens no kuriem ljoti ljoti retos un specifiskos gadiijumos vinju noved staavoklii kad vinsh uzkaras un kaadas 5min ir jaapatur izrauts no USB pirms vinsh ir speejiigs atkal caur USB ar PC runaat).

P.S. Negribu nodarboties ar anti-reklaamu bet tieshaam neieteiktu nevienam pirkt to Velleman programmeri ko Vinchi piemineeja - kaut vai deelj taa ka ZIF ligzdas vietaa ir parastaas ligzdas mikreneem un taadaas regulaari spraust chipus iekshaa aaraa iipashi nekaada kaifa nav. Visticamaak arii ar jaunu chipu uztureeshanu Pickit2 vai kaadam taa klonam ir krietni labaak nekaa shitam Velleman briinumam.

----------


## Shark

Vispār Velleman programmatoram k8048 nav nekādas vainas. Samērā lēts un ir ICSP spraudnis tā kā ir iespējams savai veidotajai platei arī uztaisīt šādas izejas, kas ļauj programmēt PICu neizņemot no savas plates(jābūt korektiem vadu pieslēgumiem-skatīt PIC manual par ICSP). Savai pirmajai testa platei es tā arī izdarīju. Otrajai versijai programmēšanas shēmu jau iekļāvu testa platē, lai nebūtu jāizmanto divas plates(testa plate+programmators).Velleman mājas lapā ir atrodams PDF kurā ir programmatora shēma un nopumpējama programmēšanas proga.

----------


## Andrejs

k8048 lieliski strādā ar Winpic: http://freenet-homepage.de/dl4yhf/winpicpr.html kurš manuprāt ir krietni labāks par welleman piedāvāto softu.
k8048 reizēm lietoju - nav nekādas problēmas.
vēl viena vienkārša programmatora shemiņa: http://ezkits.illumicon.nl/picprog4-schema.png

----------


## JS

Liels paldies par ieteikumiem. Es jau neizlasot iepriekšējās atbildes nopirku K8048. Tagad tikai jāsalodē un jāieinstalē tā programma.

----------

